# Bachmann Rail Car



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe I'm hoping for too much. But does anyone have a source for sound for the Bachmann Rail Car? Being a gas engine it probaly won't have much sound. I'm not even sure what the horn, if any, would sound like.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix Sound has a goose sound that most folks use for just about any kind of railbus/car.


----------

